# Harry Potter



## eva ellis (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi, my son is desparate to see the new Harry Potter (The Deathly Hallows) in English. We are finding it very difficult to get any information about cinemas that run original version films. We live near Lucca but would consider Firenze or Roma as well. If anyone has noticed any advertising near where they live or has a child who feels as passionately about this as mine does and has found out where and when it is being screened if at all, please let us know. I am secretly almost as keen as he is to see it. Thanks, Eva


----------

